# Water filter and insulation for water hose........



## parigi (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello fellow rvers:
                   I'm preparing to spend the winter in way north Fl,
I'm told that a few days in the season even freezes,today I did check at Walmart to purchase some insulation for the water hose without success,Is there any particular store that sells this foam circular cover that I have seen attached with magic gray tape?
                   Another point that I'd like to get information about it is the water filters,because I do not wish to filter all
the water that enters the RV which water filters do you use for the kitchen faucet with good results?I'm talking about the one that is mounted above the faucet,I hope it is understandable.
                   One more question and I promise is the last one,
today I have also tried to purchase those quick disconect fitting
snap on to the water hose and then to the RV,no succes eather any suggestions to where i can purchase them?
                   I'm looking forward to your replies and thank all
of you in advance,parigi.


----------



## dennis1949 (Nov 1, 2004)

Water filter and insulation for water hose........

Try Campers choice In Red bay Alama
www.camperschoice.com


----------



## dennis1949 (Nov 1, 2004)

Water filter and insulation for water hose........

sorry about that its Alabama


----------



## hertig (Nov 1, 2004)

Water filter and insulation for water hose........

Ace Hardware should be able to handle your quick connect and Foam pipe insulation needs.  Probably Home Depot/Lowes as well.

Why don't you want to filter all the water coming into your unit?  Certainly you don't need to purify it.  I use an inline filter from Camping World, about $30 and it filters down to bacterial size without noticibly reducing flow.  Then I use a 'purifier' filter under the sink for drinking/cooking water.  About $200 from Camping world, gets down to Virus size, slow, but plenty fast enough for drinking water.


----------



## Ed H. (Nov 1, 2004)

Water filter and insulation for water hose........

Insulation only slows down heat transfer, it does not stop it. To keep your hose from freezing, you need a source of heat to hold in. Unless you are adding a self-regulating heat tape to the water hose and the hookup faucet, you will be wasting your time and money on the insulation. Trying to handle the hose while it's wrapped in insulation is no fun, and thawing it becomes twice the chore. If freezing temperatures are forecast, fill your fresh water tank, drain and store your hose.

As for the water filter, you seem to be describing one that replaces the aerator on the kitchen faucet. There are a few different brands out there and they work if you follow the directions. Any hardware store should have at least one choice.

Quick connectors for garden hose are best bought at a garden shop. You will want the really good ones for your pourposes, the cheap ones will only make you swear when they fail in the middle of the night.


----------



## janicenlarry (Nov 2, 2004)

Water filter and insulation for water hose........

Ed & John have given you good info.  I have spent 3 winters in TN, FL, Ga using heat tapes and the foam insulation from Home Depot or Lowes.  Works great.  Are your compts. heated?  You may have to put a 60W light on an extension in any compts. needing heat.


----------



## janicenlarry (Nov 2, 2004)

Water filter and insulation for water hose........

What are you using to heat your rig?  If a motor home, you should either get an Extend-a-Stay and an auxillary LP bottle so you dont have to disconnect your rig to refill OR use small electric heaters.  Last year, we bought an oil filled electric heater which is larger but it gave a more even heat throughout the unit.


----------



## Poppa (Nov 2, 2004)

Water filter and insulation for water hose........

Helo Everyone, About heating your motor home, in Flordia it won't be much of a challange unless you are really cold natured. If you want an auxillary heat source, Personally I would recommend an electric heater from a safety stand pount. If it poops out it just shutsdown and there is no worry about CO or using up all the Oxygen in your motor home.

The same goes for the freezing water lines an hoses. Unless it is a long period of cold down in the 30's during the day and below freezing durinh the night things just don't have time to freeze. If you look into the temperature range and history where you are going to be staying in Florida you will find that most of the time the below freezing temperature is usually about 3 to 5 hours in the early morning. When we have a hard freeze, we will let the water run very slowly, just a trickle and have no problem.
Have a blessed day, hope this helps,


----------



## hertig (Nov 2, 2004)

Water filter and insulation for water hose........

For filtered water at the sink, the aireator types will work, but they are more trouble (usually have to stow them before movement, tubing gets in the way, etc).  Usually better are the ones which mount under the sink, with their own faucet next to the main faucet.


----------

